
Ask HN: Of all the products Apple released today, which is/are cool? - totaldude87
For me its all apple watch, and some iPad OS
======
tuyfjgcnv
I'm waiting for the rumoured SE sequel in march. If that doesn't come out,
none of it really excited me.

